# Http-POST JSON-String



## weicht2 (29. März 2011)

Hallo Welt,

ich moechte einen Http-Request mit der Methode POST absenden, bei dem die Parameter im JSON-Format sind.

zb. JSON-String:
{"searchFilter":{"Page":2,"PageSize":20,"TradingWeeks":false}}

muss ich diesen String escapen oder urlencoden? 
oder muss ich ihn serialisieren?
oder kommt irgendeine Kombination aus diesen Moeglichkeiten in Betracht?

   Gruss, Alex


----------

